# A New Way to Organize COLL



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 13, 2009)

I have analyzed the different COLL Cases, and I have organized them into a table which might help some people out who might be intimidated with it at first glance, just as I did for OLL at:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=259411#post259411

Of course (as others pointed out for my table of OLL), the algorithms may not be grouped together such that the algorithms are related, but I am certain that this table is very well organized as far as the cases go.

I have also described how many of the cases are from odd parity, and how many are not.

All other information is provided in the document (attached).

I call this the "Periodic Table of COLL Algorithms" because it also has dashed lines which separated a subcategory of cases as well as a solid line which separates another group of cases from the rest. *This makes the table all the more efficient to find the corresponding algorithm for a case.*

Unlike all other COLL tables which I have seen, *this table helps you identify F much faster for cases when there is not 2 of the same color*. As a matter of fact, I made the table so that, once you rotate your cube to match the orientation case of the cube, *F will always be the color in the top right*. The table has been designed to make up for the fact that, from other tables F is identified when there is 2 occurences of it.

The algorithms provided are not mine, however, the source is provided. *I have made all of the figures and the table though.*

Lastly, I have provided a table with gray as a general table (for those who understand that it is not necessary to have 4 tables to do COLL) but *I have also made the time to do 4 different tables with each color (especially for those who have never seen COLL before)*. Best of all, for those who already know COLL or who are learning different algorithms, I have provided blank tables so that you can write in your own algorithms, etc.

I hope you like it. Please comment.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 14, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! You have the same organization as I do and the same recognition for Sune and Anti-Sune. However, I list 4 stickers for every case. I also placed the <R,U> algs first and went off of that.

Some of your algs are very nice, too. Gonna have to steal at least one...


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. I was the only reply before that. This is a great way of doing COLL, though 4 stickers is sometimes easier to learn at first. I did this with my Sune, Anti-Sune, and L recognition and it greatly improved. Your algs are very nice, as well. I stole at least one.

One reason people haven't looked at this is that COLL is not all that popular.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> One reason people haven't looked at this is that COLL is not all that popular.


That's because people generally think that OLL/PLL > COLL/EPLL, and by the time many people have finished learning the OLLs and PLLs they think COLL is unnecessary, which it is, I suppose.

Also, some cases just don't have any nice algorithms. :/ However, the increased number of PLL skips and H perms is lovely.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > One reason people haven't looked at this is that COLL is not all that popular.
> ...



but then I get Z-perms and I'm like 

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!11!!!one!!!1!!!!!11!!eleven11!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> but then I get Z-perms and I'm like
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!11!!!one!!!1!!!!!11!!eleven11!!!!!!!



When it comes to 2H solving, Z perms are ♥.

But yeah, in OH it's FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Weston (Apr 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > but then I get Z-perms and I'm like
> ...


NO! I ♥ Z perms. I don't like the CW edge cycle.


----------



## riffz (Apr 23, 2010)

Weston said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



You crazy. My CW one is better than my CCW.

I will edit this post once I've read the document


----------

